# Antennas



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Hey all. I have a question about, well Samsung antennas. I have a gnex and I've pretty much decided I'm going to get an s4 but I'm a little worried about the antennas. Anyone who's had a GNEX I'm sure know where I'm coming from. Now I know that the s4 isn't out yet but I'm going to assume that if the s3 had better antennas than the GNEX then the s4 will as well. If anyone could chime in and offer a little incite that would be great. Especially those who went from a GNEX to an s3.I live in a brick house and when in my basement the connection is almost non existent I used to have a tbolt (/fp) but at least it was a good connection. Every time I get that buffering circle I'm one step closer to introducing my phone to the wall. Thanks everyone.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sooner7 (Mar 31, 2012)

If you want good reception don't get a Samsung phone.
/trollface

No but seriously, I know the S3 has way better signal than the older Sammy phones, I would think you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've apparently had all the same phones as you sk3litor. In terms of reception/signal quality from best to worst they are: S3, TB, Gnex. And, I'll assume they will continue to get better. My signal is on par with my buddy's RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome thanks guys. As long as Sammy is getting better with their antenna

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Keep in mind the chipset is one of the biggest drivers of reception. The GNex has an OMAP/TI chipset. The S3 has a Qualcomm chipset, and the S4 will also use a Qualcomm chipset for US variants (the S4 Pro series, which is the newer quads). Thus LTE reception will be on par with the rest of the devices that use the Qualcomm chipset for the most part, which is nearly all flagship phones designed for US carriage. There is a few outliers (the Note 2 uses the Exynos chipset with an LTE radio) but most modern flagship Android devices are using Qualcomm currently. Software/firmware of course plays an important part as well as designing a casing around the radio, but just an FYI.

As far as your actual question: S3 has pretty decent LTE coverage, especially on stock. AOSP varies across the board however its *fairly* close to stock at this point as far as reception/holding signal.


----------

